# Composite Decking



## Boatboy24 (Jun 25, 2017)

Well, our deck is 20 years old (by my best estimate - think it was put on when the house was built, or very new) and the decking is starting to show its age. Several boards are split, splintered and/or cracked and nail pops are plentiful. And to make matters worse, while having some estimates done for some drainage/erosion, we realized we have rot on 3 posts. When it rains, it pours. The deck is huge, so even refinishing ain't cheap. And a DIY job would take me the rest of the summer unless I take some time off just to do that. A refinish, along with replacing some boards will probably only buy another 3-4 years. Long story short, we're considering re-decking. Didn't want to have to do that for a few more years, but I think we're wasting $$ and delaying the inevitable by trying to save and simply refinish. 

So that brings us to the choice of materials. The cheapest option is pressure treated wood. But with that comes the cost/time of maintenance. Knowing that we plan to be in this house at least another 15 years, I think it makes sense to swallow hard and go composite. Trex obviously comes to mind, as they are the biggest out there. Timbertech is another. We are probably looking at one of those two. At this point, I don't know if there's a price difference, but if there is, I'm not expecting much. Any recommendations on which way to go? Any advice from those who've 'rehabbed' their deck with composite? Thanks.


----------



## Arne (Jun 25, 2017)

I installed the composite decking on our deck 13 or14 years ago. Still looks like new (needs a little scrubbing with soap and water), but basically no maintenance. Had a big chunk of tree fall on one of the railings during an ice storm. Had to replace the railing, but the decking underneath was fine. I know the stuff costs about twice what the wood does but in my opinion it was well worth it.Arne.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 25, 2017)

Jim, is you deck elevated and, if so, how high off the ground is it? We have been in our home for going on 18 years and I opted for a stone paver patio rather than the deck that many neighbors chose. I had to put two granite steps down from both the patio doors in the kitchen and family room, which was a little more expensive but well worth it. I have neighbors who have both the PT and Trex designs and both have had maintenance problems. My patio is care free except for my "weed abatement" program, which I took from the Romans. I mix up a strong solution of salt and water each spring, pour it on the patio and hose it in and I am weed free for the entire year.


----------



## Johnd (Jun 25, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Well, our deck is 20 years old (by my best estimate - think it was put on when the house was built, or very new) and the decking is starting to show its age. Several boards are split, splintered and/or cracked and nail pops are plentiful. And to make matters worse, while having some estimates done for some drainage/erosion, we realized we have rot on 3 posts. When it rains, it pours. The deck is huge, so even refinishing ain't cheap. And a DIY job would take me the rest of the summer unless I take some time off just to do that. A refinish, along with replacing some boards will probably only buy another 3-4 years. Long story short, we're considering re-decking. Didn't want to have to do that for a few more years, but I think we're wasting $$ and delaying the inevitable by trying to save and simply refinish.
> 
> So that brings us to the choice of materials. The cheapest option is pressure treated wood. But with that comes the cost/time of maintenance. Knowing that we plan to be in this house at least another 15 years, I think it makes sense to swallow hard and go composite. Trex obviously comes to mind, as they are the biggest out there. Timbertech is another. We are probably looking at one of those two. At this point, I don't know if there's a price difference, but if there is, I'm not expecting much. Any recommendations on which way to go? Any advice from those who've 'rehabbed' their deck with composite? Thanks.



Jim, down here in the south, where weather really takes a toll on exterior wood products, the composite deck boards are certainly the product of choice. If you're settled on staying there, that's a no brainer in terms of spending the extra $$ versus maintaining and replacing. Add to that, composites don't twist, warp, check, split, cup, etc., then it's just icing on the cake. 

Commercially, in my business, we see the Trex product specified and installed more than any other, but that's not necessarily an indicator of anything more than marketing, availability, or familiarity. Try checking the and comparing the material compositions, warranties, and consumer reviews on the options you are given, you may find that will help you decide. Whichever you choose, make sure that the "wood behind the scenes" will last as long as the decking, and that the proper fasteners and fastener spacing is used. Hope it turns out great!!


----------



## bkisel (Jun 25, 2017)

If a deck it is going to be then it seems to me that the win-win solution would be to build it yourself using a composite material. Building the deck yourself will help keep you in shape for the summer. You'd save a bunch of money and the pride you'd have in building it yourself will be priceless.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 25, 2017)

Rocky said:


> Jim, is you deck elevated and, if so, how high off the ground is it?



We have a walkout basement - most of the deck is 10+ feet off the ground. Otherwise, I'd likely be doing hardscape.


----------



## cgallamo (Jun 25, 2017)

Hey Boatboy! I went with a "Trex like" product (I'm trying to find out what it was) for one deck when I build the house nine years ago, but PT pine when I expanded four years ago (here in GA). Trex looks great even though we pressure washed a little too aggressively this year (lost some of the grain look). The wood probably will only last another 3 or 4 years, and I have to stain it every two. A couple other things to consider:

1. Which look do you like better? I like real wood better.
2. Installation cost/difficulty. It is a little more difficult to install the composite IMO. You may want to get quotes for both materials.

So overall - I agree with John on checking out other product reviews in addition to Trex - I have heard from friends they don't like theirs. I also agree with Arne - if you bite the bullet and purchase the composite you will be glad you did. I wish I had.


----------



## opus345 (Jun 25, 2017)

Subscribed as i am in the same boat (pun intended). 

Wood, Age 18 years, walkout, ~10 ft raised. As an added incentive, it was determined last fall that flashing was not used when it was installed by our builder. Yup, the walkout windows leak when we get a driving rain from the west.

As you start looking, one good tip i found was to think about texture vs smooth. I think we will go with something textured to provide a little added safety when the deck is wet.

Think about:

Scratching
Color and heat retention vs reflection
Get samples
Warranty (Limited, Fade & Stain, proration, etc.)

Some links from my (just started) research:

https://www.doorwaysmagazine.com/timbertech-vs-trex/

http://www.diychatroom.com/f14/decking-trex-transcend-vs-timbertech-legacy-471353/

http://www.greenbuildermedia.com/deck-durability

http://www.hgtv.com/remodel/outdoors/plastic-vs-composite-decking

Add any good tips or links you find to the thread.

Opus


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 25, 2017)

opus345 said:


> Subscribed as i am in the same boat (pun intended).
> 
> Wood, Age 18 years, walkout, ~10 ft raised. As an added incentive, it was determined last fall that flashing was not used when it was installed by our builder. Yup, the walkout windows leak when we get a driving rain from the west.
> 
> ...



Thanks Opus. Funny: in my research this morning, I read every article you linked to with the exception the HGTV one. Great minds...


----------



## bakervinyard (Jun 25, 2017)

@BoatBoy, I replaced my deck boards with composite boards a couple of years ago. I had fir decking that was dry rotted. I wanted to replace with wood but my better halve convinced me to use the composite. Best thing I ever did. I bought spacers to speed installation up. Also I got an adjustable bit so I could drive all the screws to the same depth. I predrilled all the holes. Bought 8 ft. pieces because it was less expensive than getting the 16ft. piece. Bakervinyard


----------



## opus345 (Jun 25, 2017)

Now we are having fun:

http://homedepot.bighammer.com/DesignerSeries/Store/Find

And it looks like you can go nuts in the Preferences. Maybe too many options.

More Deck resources:

http://www.deckmagazine.com/

Opus


----------



## Mismost (Jun 25, 2017)

added a 12x40 deck onto the side of the house year with a pool on the other side. I used composite because of the pool water....which was my driving reason.

I will never build another wood deck! This stuff is expensive, but well worth it IMO. I used the concealed fastener system, only the end boards have screws showing and man! That makes a pretty deck. The color is solid all the wa through and so far shows no sign of discoloration. We have the heavy texture version (or can be installed smooth side up)...it is a cool deck with bare feet even in the hot afternoon sun.

No split, check, warp, nail pop outs, no rot, easy to work with and looks really good. I view at as a good investment and a great improvement to that side of the house! Bite the bullet, spend the money....in fifteen years, you really ain't gonna feel like building another deck.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jun 26, 2017)

I agree composite is way more expensive but a far superior product. The only caution I would like to add is to watch your joist spacing. Composite doesn't span as well as wood. The absolute maximum spacing for composite is 16" o.c. but I would recommend less then that. Diagonal placement requires shorter centers since it increases the bearing distance.


----------



## Smok1 (Jun 26, 2017)

Ive built both treated and composite decks and id use wood hands down. It was trex brand decking. Maybe it was the color we chose or maybe its because we get extreme tempatures in both summer and winter but the composite decking we installed faded after 6-7 years, we really didnt notice it too much until we moved a shelving unit we had on the deck and seen how drastic the fading actually was, now there seems to be a clear coat or film on the decking that seems to be seperating, thinking it was something on top of the decking i used my power washer to clean it off and it made it worse by lifting it. Worst part is because of how much its faded i cant even replace a few boards without it looking terrible. At least wood can be painted or sanded down. The price was much more than treated wood. My treated wood deck is 5 years old now and still looks great. Ill never do composite again. Just my personal experience.

Oh one more thing, if it gets hot where you live dont plan on walking on your composite deck in bare feet because they get scorching hot, wood no problem to walk in the heat, composite your burn your toes off, it radiates a ton of heat. In fact its suppose to be around 35celcius today, i have an infared thermometer, when i get home from work ill take a temp of the wood deck vs the composite deck and post the pictures on here. The difference is crazy. I might be a little bias towards composite decking but for the price i paid i think its a huge dissapointment.

Oh and one more story, my buddy has an inground pool and has concerete around it, he wanted to go to composite incase any the kids fell wouldnt scrape themselves too bad or crack a skull, they got a special composite that was suppose to be designed for pool decking, non slip type i think, the composite was so hot they couldnt even walk on it without hosing it off first, they had to have it removed


----------



## Smok1 (Jun 26, 2017)

https://patch.com/connecticut/newtown/bp--some-issues-with-composite-decking

Read this before buying composite decking. Im not making these issues up. They are legit issues just about every person i know whos i stalled composite decking swears they will never use it again.

Top complaints:
Gets too hot
Scratches cant be repared
Fades

Ive personally experienced all these issues, for the price this product is terrible, i wouldnt even use it if it was cheaper than treated wood.

This is just my opinions and personal experience, i didnt want this forum to be completely one sides towards using composite decking, if your in a cooler climate im sure it will be fine, and it looks great when installed and it installes easily with little composite clips you screw in. But there are definitly drawbacks to using composite as well.


----------



## ceeaton (Jun 26, 2017)

This is a very timely thread. I just got a letter from our association and have to replace my porch supports and railings (it does look awful), but then it turns 25 next month. We are only planning on staying in our house until our youngest graduates from High School (she's 10 now), so I'm going with the PT lumber and some white paint...just can't afford the fancy stuff (only have $500 set aside for materials, will find out how far that gets me this afternoon when I go-a-pricing lumber). One great thing is I have a construction business owner who lives right next door and he's been coaching me and answering all my questions. He also is going to let me borrow his compressor and nail gun, which should really speed up the process.


----------



## opus345 (Jun 27, 2017)

First quote for 452 sq. ft = $35K($25K TimberTech Legacy) + $4k flashing fix + $6K 2ft extension). 

Holy puckered a$$holes batman!

Opus


----------



## Redbird1 (Jun 27, 2017)

We used composite for the deck I built a couple years ago and would recommend it to anyone over wood, even though it gets pretty hot in the summer sun. We have big umbrellas that cover the seating areas, so that issue is mitigated fairly well. 

Our old house had a wooden deck and we wouldn't let the kids go barefoot on it after 4 years since it had gotten so rough, and that was with water sealing it after 2. I had to power wash it, sand it down and stain it. With composite, all we do is wash it down with soap and water. We read that you aren't supposed to power wash it. 

I can't speak to any of the longer term issues others have had, but I had read that the quality of composite has gone way up since they first came out. Ours is the mid grade Trex, which is wrapped on 3 sides and looks as good as new. No fading when compared to where the umbrella bases sit. No warping or splintering boards. No need for sealer every couple years or restaining.


----------



## Redbird1 (Jun 27, 2017)

opus345 said:


> First quote for 452 sq. ft = $35K($25K TimberTech Legacy) + $4k flashing fix + $6K 2ft extension).
> 
> Holy puckered a$$holes batman!
> 
> Opus



Ours is almost exactly the same square footage. Doing it ourselves clocked in at around $11K, which included all the framing and railings as well. I think the decking itself was around $7K. 

I'd check around on the price of those boards or consider a mid grade product if TimberTech offers something in a color you like. 

It took a couple hours to dig the footings and pour the concrete and one long weekend with 3 helpers to do the framing and main deck. After that it was a couple weekends by myself finishing up the steps and doing the railings. Not an easy job, but saved around $25K. We wouldn't have been able to afford that for several more years.


----------



## olusteebus (Jun 28, 2017)

Well guys, No plastic deck for me. I was considering it. Thanks to all.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 28, 2017)

mainshipfred said:


> I agree composite is way more expensive but a far superior product. The only caution I would like to add is to watch your joist spacing. Composite doesn't span as well as wood. The absolute maximum spacing for composite is 16" o.c. but I would recommend less then that. Diagonal placement requires shorter centers since it increases the bearing distance.



Good point, Fred. Our spacing is currently 16" and we have diagonal placement. One guy told us we'd have to go perpendicular to the joists. Two others have said their price includes shoring up the framing to 12".


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 28, 2017)

opus345 said:


> First quote for 452 sq. ft = $35K($25K TimberTech Legacy) + $4k flashing fix + $6K 2ft extension).
> 
> Holy puckered a$$holes batman!
> 
> Opus



That's sounds really high to me. While we don't have formal pricing yet, we've been told by one decking company to expect $20-25/sf, including shoring up the framing (depending upon the final choice of material/color). We have a quote from another company (decking isn't their primary business) that is in line with that per SF cost.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 28, 2017)

ceeaton said:


> This is a very timely thread. I just got a letter from our association and have to replace my porch supports and railings (it does look awful), but then it turns 25 next month. We are only planning on staying in our house until our youngest graduates from High School (she's 10 now), so I'm going with the PT lumber and some white paint...just can't afford the fancy stuff (only have $500 set aside for materials, will find out how far that gets me this afternoon when I go-a-pricing lumber). One great thing is I have a construction business owner who lives right next door and he's been coaching me and answering all my questions. He also is going to let me borrow his compressor and nail gun, which should really speed up the process.



If we had just 8 years left, I'd strongly consider wood. I did our old deck with solid stain and it held up really well - full sun all day. In your situation, you're only looking at refinishing it a couple times if its just the railing and supports - especially if they are under some cover.


----------



## ceeaton (Jun 28, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> If we had just 8 years left, I'd strongly consider wood. I did our old deck with solid stain and it held up really well - full sun all day. In your situation, you're only looking at refinishing it a couple times if its just the railing and supports - especially if they are under some cover.



Ordered the wood for the porch and it came in at around $250 + $30 for a case of beer for my neighbor who will pick it up with his truck some night on his way home from work. He's also letting us borrow his compressor/nail gun and jack, so there might be another case of beer thrown in after we're done, but still under budget.


----------



## Stressbaby (Jun 28, 2017)

opus345 said:


> First quote for 452 sq. ft = $35K($25K TimberTech Legacy) + $4k flashing fix + $6K 2ft extension).
> 
> Holy puckered a$$holes batman!
> 
> Opus



This seems really high to me too. Last year we replaced wood with composite on 480 sf of deck, two levels. The work included post cladding and custom made powder coated steel deck railings. Total, including cladding, railings, decking, and labor, came in under $10K.


----------



## Mismost (Jun 28, 2017)

opus345 said:


> First quote for 452 sq. ft = $35K($25K TimberTech Legacy) + $4k flashing fix + $6K 2ft extension).
> 
> Holy puckered a$$holes batman!
> 
> Opus



I hate to second guess a good contractor without having seen the job. But, man! That's $77 bucks a square foot. Does a swimming pool, hot tub, or wine cellar come with price? Are you lifetime fries with that order?

That sounds like a "I'll do it but I want a lotta cash to do it".....that's a go away number in my book.


----------



## Redbird1 (Jun 28, 2017)

Holy smokes! That includes labor Stressbaby?!? :< My brain is having trouble processing that. Labor must be cheap where you are. Even the tear down and haul away out here would have cost several thousand dollars probably.

What kind of composite did you use? Did it fall off the back of a truck?


----------



## Stressbaby (Jun 28, 2017)

Redbird1 said:


> Holy smokes! That includes labor Stressbaby?!? :< My brain is having trouble processing that. Labor must be cheap where you are. Even the tear down and haul away out here would have cost several thousand dollars probably.
> 
> What kind of composite did you use? Did it fall off the back of a truck?



I forgot there might have been a few hundred bucks for the dumpster. But yes, labor is cheap here. It was around $7K in decking/cladding, $1600 for the railings, and about $1200 in labor. We are fortunate to know a guy who is inexpensive but does high quality work. We did not have to replace the joists.

I believe it is Timbertech but don't quote me on that. It uses the hidden fasteners.


----------



## Redbird1 (Jun 28, 2017)

Man, I'd pay to have someone do all my jobs if labor was that cheap. That's like yard maintenance prices out here! The material costs seem reasonable. I just never imagined labor would be that cheap! Consider yourself very lucky!! 

Did they put up some sort of "ceiling" too? I don't see any joists, except what looks to be the bottom of the rim joists. My wife would love that look. Maybe that is why it was so cheap! No joists!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 28, 2017)

Stressbaby said:


> This seems really high to me too. Last year we replaced wood with composite on 480 sf of deck, two levels. The work included post cladding and custom made powder coated steel deck railings. Total, including cladding, railings, decking, and labor, came in under $10K.



Man, that looks great! Did they do the 'ceiling' under the deck/above the patio as well?


----------



## Stressbaby (Jun 28, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Man, that looks great! Did they do the 'ceiling' under the deck/above the patio as well?



The ceiling and roof structure was all there when we bought the house in 1997. It's tongue in groove cedar.

From the top deck down, it is:

Decking
Screen (to keep out debris)
Top joist, tapered outside to inside
Copper "roof" sandwiched between upper and lower joists and draining into a concealed gutter at the outer edge; the downspout you can just barely see on the far left of pic
Bottom joist, tapered opposite way inside to outside
Cedar ceiling.

Works pretty well overall, though we'll get some water spots if it rains super hard from the east.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jun 28, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> That's sounds really high to me. While we don't have formal pricing yet, we've been told by one decking company to expect $20-25/sf, including shoring up the framing (depending upon the final choice of material/color). We have a quote from another company (decking isn't their primary business) that is in line with that per SF cost.




If your just replacing the decking you should consider doing it yourself. It's really no that hard. I have all the tools you may need and you can borrow them anytime you want. Heck, for a glass of wine I'll even help.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 28, 2017)

mainshipfred said:


> If your just replacing the decking you should consider doing it yourself. It's really no that hard. I have all the tools you may need and you can borrow them anytime you want. Heck, for a glass of wine I'll even help.



You might not say that if you saw the deck.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jun 28, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> You might not say that if you saw the deck.



Alright 2 glasses then and that's my final offer!


----------



## jswordy (Jun 28, 2017)

ceeaton said:


> I just got a letter from our association.... We are only planning on staying in our house until our youngest graduates from High School (she's 10 now)...



And when you move get the hell away from HOAs! I could never live in an HOA area. I have seen cases down here where the HOAs have literally taken people's homes away from them! Never!

(Other than that, I have no strong feelings about it. :: )


----------



## jswordy (Jun 28, 2017)

Also, here is my contribution to this thread. If you do a deck in pressure treated, you have to let the wood age in the weather before you seal it up. Some around here recommend it age as long as a full year before sealing, though I have seen it be OK with just six months. Aging allows rain and sun to remove some residual exterior preservative (that's why they say not to garden with PT wood) and to open up the wood pores so it will seal/stain a lot better and hold the stain better.

When you do seal it, use this product and only this product, and use it strictly according to label application directions.

http://onetimewood.com/

I have seen this used on decks that are around pools, on house decks and on decks in often wet spa and sauna areas. Seen it used in direct sunlight and indirect light. This stuff works! 

Down South here, as was mentioned, the sun and the heat beat the heck out of exterior finishes. This stuff has held up and held up well in all these uses - even on decks formerly sealed with other brands that had been redone every other year and then were then rehabbed with this, strictly according to the directions. The product has a seven-year warranty, so there ya go right off the bat.

One more thing. Use dedicated decking screws made for the purpose to attach your floor planks, not nails. You can buy a hidden system or use them right through the planks.


----------



## opus345 (Jun 29, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Good point, Fred. Our spacing is currently 16" and we have diagonal placement. One guy told us we'd have to go perpendicular to the joists. Two others have said their price includes shoring up the framing to 12".



The contractor out today said exactly that, if you go diagonal, you will need to shorten to 12".


----------



## opus345 (Jun 29, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> That's sounds really high to me. While we don't have formal pricing yet, we've been told by one decking company to expect $20-25/sf, including shoring up the framing (depending upon the final choice of material/color). We have a quote from another company (decking isn't their primary business) that is in line with that per SF cost.



Agree. 

The first quote was from a smaller contractor who we have not used for anything. The 2 ft extension is off the board now as that would incur additional expenses.

I will update with the other two quotes we will be getting.


----------



## opus345 (Jun 29, 2017)

Stressbaby said:


> This seems really high to me too. Last year we replaced wood with composite on 480 sf of deck, two levels. The work included post cladding and custom made powder coated steel deck railings. Total, including cladding, railings, decking, and labor, came in under $10K.



Very nice!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 30, 2017)

We got some samples in the mail yesterday from Timbertech and Azek (used to be two companies, but now one due to merger). Really liked the Azek. No wood particles in it at all - a polymer core w/ fully wrapped cap. Super light. I'm afraid to see what it costs though. 

You can order free samples from their website of both decking and railing. Trex charges $7.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 5, 2017)

Went to a local, family owned lumberyard on Monday to see things in larger displays as well as just look at some colors we don't already have samples of. Seems we are pretty much in agreement on color, but texture comes into play big time and we're on different planets there.  My wife's favorite would probably be our cheapest option, but it is my least favorite. My favorite is probably the most expensive, but she can't stand it. We left there with more samples, and subsequently ordered a few others that they didn't have. Still not sure we're even going to do this, but we may have enough samples to redo part of the deck in a multi-colored trainwreck.


----------



## Mismost (Jul 5, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Went to a local, family owned lumberyard on Monday to see things in larger displays as well as just look at some colors we don't already have samples of. Seems we are pretty much in agreement on color, but texture comes into play big time and we're on different planets there.  My wife's favorite would probably be our cheapest option, but it is my least favorite. My favorite is probably the most expensive, but she can't stand it. We left there with more samples, and subsequently ordered a few others that they didn't have. Still not sure we're even going to do this, but we may have enough samples to redo part of the deck in a multi-colored trainwreck.



Boatboy...get it right, you're gonna be looking at this stuff a LONG TIME!


----------



## opus345 (Jul 8, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Went to a local, family owned lumberyard on Monday to see things in larger displays as well as just look at some colors we don't already have samples of. Seems we are pretty much in agreement on color, but texture comes into play big time and we're on different planets there.  My wife's favorite would probably be our cheapest option, but it is my least favorite. My favorite is probably the most expensive, but she can't stand it. We left there with more samples, and subsequently ordered a few others that they didn't have. Still not sure we're even going to do this, but we may have enough samples to redo part of the deck in a multi-colored trainwreck.



Don't forget to think about the railing. Now that is where the marital bliss wheels come off the bus.

Opus


----------



## mainshipfred (Jul 8, 2017)

opus345 said:


> Don't forget to think about the railing. Now that is where the marital bliss wheels come off the bus.
> 
> Opus



I used have a custom home building business and that is why I got out. I now only do commercial but no churches for a similar reason.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 8, 2017)

opus345 said:


> Don't forget to think about the railing. Now that is where the marital bliss wheels come off the bus.
> 
> Opus



Another large expense - Trex apparently _starts_ at $80/linear foot. If we do this, we're going to break it up and do the railing in a year or two. Existing railing is in great shape, and breaking up the cost will ease the pain. Folks that we've talked to are tending to include replacing the top handrail with composite to match the deck though.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jul 8, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Another large expense - Trex apparently _starts_ at $80/linear foot. If we do this, we're going to break it up and do the railing in a year or two. Existing railing is in great shape, and breaking up the cost will ease the pain. Folks that we've talked to are tending to include replacing the top handrail with composite to match the deck though.



I'll do your deck for $80/linear foot and throw in the railing. Might even paint your house and cut the grass a couple of times.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 8, 2017)

mainshipfred said:


> I'll do your deck for $80/linear foot and throw in the railing. Might even paint your house and cut the grass a couple of times.



Just to be clear, that's the railing. The decking is a smidge cheaper.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jul 8, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Just to be clear, that's the railing. The decking is a smidge cheaper.



Guess I was under bid then


----------



## Johny99 (Jul 8, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Another large expense - Trex apparently _starts_ at $80/linear foot. If we do this, we're going to break it up and do the railing in a year or two. Existing railing is in great shape, and breaking up the cost will ease the pain. Folks that we've talked to are tending to include replacing the top handrail with composite to match the deck though.



I've used the trex railing kit. Easy to do, looks good and is holding op fine after 4 years. Stuff is heavy though! It is on a separate deck up the hill by the vineyard. After packing boxes of balusters up a couple of times I was wishing I'd gone with redwood


----------

